# documents to go



## mamao (13 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

voilà j'ai un iphone 3gs, j'ai installé documents  to go dessus par contre je n'ariive pas à trouver la version qui  s'installe sur windows xp. Ceux que je trouve, c'est pour Palm.

Quelqu'un  aurait il la solution?

Bonne journée à tous,


----------



## naas (13 Juin 2010)

Bienvenue 
http://support.dataviz.com/support.srch?docid=14359


----------

